# 𝗜𝗳 𝗔𝗻𝗶𝗺𝗮𝗹𝘀 𝗖𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗧𝗮𝗹𝗸, 𝗪𝗵𝗶𝗰𝗵 𝗢𝗻𝗲 𝗪𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗕𝗲 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗙𝘂𝗻𝗻𝗶𝗲𝘀𝘁�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Probably bunnies because I'd imagine them being really hyper, talking over each other in a group and jumping from one topic to another.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Lol I’m going with Frog.. All those random kisses from girls hoping they’ll turn into Price Charming. I bet they have some funny stories haha


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

For sure the frog.

Elephants would be lousy.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Cockroaches


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sinuous said:


> Cockroaches


😂😂😂


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

>


Seeing this all over the feed cracked me up for some reason.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Chimpanzees.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881053


Is this the kind of person that stares and you look at them and they continue staring XD


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Meerkats!


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Sinuous said:


> Cockroaches


Just to let you know, cockroaches loves feeding on the oil inside our ears. (Your ears are cockroach heaven and that’s why they keep crawling in there) 

So if you want to give them another good reason to crawl into your ears... I wish you good luck. 😄


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> Just to let you know, cockroaches loves feeding on the oil inside our ears. (Your ears are cockroach heaven and that’s why they keep crawling in there)
> 
> So if you want to give them another good reason to crawl into your ears... I wish you good luck. 😄


I’ll never sleep again.
Lol
Thank you. 
😛


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauren222 said:


> I’ll never sleep again.
> Lol
> Thank you.
> 😛


Oops! 😝


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Lauren222 said:


> I’ll never sleep again.
> Lol
> Thank you.
> 😛


They can also suck out water from the eyes and mouth while people sleep and they can vomit stuff with a sickening smell if they get stressed... when I was on holiday in Germany, I found one in bathtub in the hotel room, and later I nearly sat on one...😓


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Electra said:


> They can also suck out water from the eyes and mouth while people sleep and they can vomit stuff with a sickening smell if they get stressed


😮😮😮

OMG! No please stop loll

My Se inferior just died haha


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

@Electra ew... 🤢 It wouldn't be a nice experience, bathing in a water filled with crushed remains of a cockroach.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

😱

Note to self: Never click on this thread again.

*Runs out 😁


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauren222 said:


> 😱
> 
> Note to self: Never click on this thread again.
> 
> *Runs out 😁


Lolll 😂 okay, time to stop! 😆


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, but then you'll never know the worst part...😆


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Electra said:


> Ok, but then you'll never know the worst part...😆


🤣🤣🤣 True evil!!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Nah I'm just kidding 😉😁


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> Just to let you know, cockroaches loves feeding on the oil inside our ears. (Your ears are cockroach heaven and that’s why they keep crawling in there)
> 
> So if you want to give them another good reason to crawl into your ears... I wish you good luck. 😄


That’s ultimately not true


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

You guys are scaring me... but it’s like I want to look away but I can’t haha


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sinuous said:


> That’s ultimately not true


👏👏👏


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Sinuous said:


> That’s ultimately not true


Sure, I'd better be safe than sorry though. 😅 I've had a cockroach crawling on my bed before. When I noticed it, it was already a few centimeters away from my face, near the ear part. 

But of course, you're entitled to your own beliefs. 😏


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> Sure, I'd better be safe than sorry though. 😅 I've had a cockroach crawling on my bed before. When I noticed it, it was already a few centimeters away from my face, near the ear part.
> 
> But of course, you're entitled to your own beliefs. 😏


I should sleep with earplugs, now?
And maybe use a nose, or butt plug as well haha 

stop scaring me


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Sinuous said:


> I should sleep with earplugs, now?
> And maybe use a nose, or butt plug as well haha
> 
> stop scaring me


Lolll 😂 Well.. Nature can be cruel sometimes!

Personally, I regularly clean my ears and noses to avoid attracting unwanted creatures when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sigh.. I was really hoping Sinuous was right on this one... but there’s an entomologist at North Carolina State University who has clearly proven otherwise 😭





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

You should be asking whether someone wants a red pill or blue pill first! 😂😆 Just in case the readers aren't mentally prepared to learn the truth.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> Personally, I regularly clean my ears and noses


😮
Yeah... I should start cleaning both of my noses.. I wish I had your Si loll


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauren222 said:


> 😮
> Yeah... I should start cleaning both my noses.. I wish I had your Si loll


Don't worry, you won't be needing any Si for that. Just pure fear... And disgust.. Would be enough. 😏


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> You should be asking whether someone wants a red pill or blue pill first! 😂😆 Just in case the readers aren't mentally prepared to learn the truth.


hahaha I mean ... you started it!
Sigh... we’re not cool enough to be Morpheus lol


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Bear. Why else would there be so many cartoon bears?
Real life We Bare Bears sounds like so much fun.
Poor Ice Bear always on the bottom.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauren222 said:


> hahaha I mean ... you started it!
> Sigh... we’re not cool enough to be Morpheus lol


You're right _sighs_ Well, since we've gotten this far, time to drop the bomb. 









A Cockroach Crawled Inside a Woman's Ear, and It Can Happen to You


A Florida-resident woke up in the middle of the night to a weird ear sensation that turned out to be a cockroach that had crawled into her ear




www.livescience.com


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fennel said:


> Bear. Why else would there be so many cartoon bears?
> Real life We Bare Bears sounds like so much fun.
> Poor Ice Bear always on the bottom.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> You're right _sighs_ Well, since we've gotten this far, time to drop the bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😱😱😱
Eeeeeeek!

Lol I don’t know if INFJs are worse with this... but when I read something like this I actually feel like it’s happening to me.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauren222 said:


> 😱😱😱
> Eeeeeeek!
> 
> Lol I don’t if INFJs are worse with this... but when I read something like this I actually feel like it’s happening to me.


Hahaha! I feel the same way too 😆

Well as they say, "don't think of the white elephant..."


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Ewok City said:


> You're right _sighs_ Well, since we've gotten this far, time to drop the bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might not be the worst... 

There's the story of someone that grew some kind of insect on her tongue because she licked mail envelopes or stamps for her job or something... >.< 

Seriously though, I thought you were sleeping?


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Fennel said:


> That might not be the worst...


Yeah.. I'm not gonna let my imagination run wild. 😂



Fennel said:


> Seriously though, I thought you were sleeping?


Nope, I'm kind of a night owl. It's not that late here anyways. 🙂


----------



## trystofstars (Jun 22, 2021)

Capitalist pigeons. I find this joke absolutely hilariois and I can‘t stop thinking about it… those silly little capitalists…


----------



## NeoHaven (May 28, 2019)

Coloredsky said:


> Chimpanzees.


Chimps would be very amusing. I'm thinking that talking pink plastic lawn flamingos would be hilarious, but I'm not sure what they'd have to say.


----------

